# list of new fish and bugs?



## Roald_fan (Apr 21, 2018)

Does anyone know if there's a list online of new fish and bugs to look for?  I found a seahorse the other day--that was the only way I knew that new animals had been released.  But looking around online, all of the lists I found didn't acknowledge that there had been any new fish or bugs added to the game.  Thanks!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 21, 2018)

Roald_fan said:


> Does anyone know if there's a list online of new fish and bugs to look for?  I found a seahorse the other day--that was the only way I knew that new animals had been released.  But looking around online, all of the lists I found didn't acknowledge that there had been any new fish or bugs added to the game.  Thanks!



Hey Roald, you can see the new creatures that have been added if you look in your catalog section. Hope this helps


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok I feel pretty dumb for not thinking of that.  Thanks for your help, MopyDream.


----------



## J087 (Apr 22, 2018)

They happen to be rare. So you won't see them very often.


----------

